

Couchbase 2011 - Year in Review - daleharvey
http://blog.couchbase.com/couchbase-2011-year-review

======
alexpopescu
> Not everything went as we hoped or expected, however. Unfortunately, we
> confused the heck out of many of our potential users. In addition to Membase
> Server and our new mobile products we also offered Couchbase Single Server
> which was a packaged “distribution” of Apache CouchDB. On top of that we
> began releasing developer previews of Couchbase Server 2.0, which
> incorporated CouchDB technology into Membase Server – but this product was
> not compatible with Couchbase Single Server (or CouchDB). If you are
> confused just reading this you get the point – and so do we.

 _Finally_ [1]

While the confusion started a long time ago [2], I would have thought that
after the merge things would get simpler for the end users. But it took them
another round of clearly spelled out messages from the community ([3], [4],
[5]) to finally come out with a unified positioning.

Couchbase stepping away from offering a commercial version of CouchDB will
allow others (probably Cloudant) to address any market needs. That's not to
say that CouchDB needs the backing of a commercial entity, but sometimes
having one helps with adoption in the "enterprisey" space.

[1]: This time used in the complete opposite sense of DaringFireball's usage
of the word

[2]: [http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/1200041111/couchdb-
revisited...](http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/1200041111/couchdb-revisited-
message-and-why-couchone)

[3]: [http://till.klampaeckel.de/blog/archives/174-Quo-
vadis,-Couc...](http://till.klampaeckel.de/blog/archives/174-Quo-
vadis,-CouchDB.html)

[4]: [http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/12237740756/what-happened-
to...](http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/12237740756/what-happened-to-couchdbs-
popularity)

[5]: [http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/13569312049/couchdb-saga-
clo...](http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/13569312049/couchdb-saga-cloudant-and-
couchbase)

------
jhawk28
It looks like the commercial version of CouchDB is being discontinued.

